# State capitol protests



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A message from Trump Jr. this morning. Don't fall for the story about Trump supporters protesting at all the state capitols. It's false. I'm sure there will be protests, and they will wear MAGA hats, but if I wear a Biden button and burn down a local business are people going to be as gullible. The problem is no one looks at evidence they simply believe what they want to believe.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> The problem is no one looks at evidence they simply believe what they want to believe.


Bingo....

and... :withstupid: (Sad this fits with what we are talking about)... oke: :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

From what I have seen.....Unlike BLM protests, the Capitol riot was triggered by lies and deeply racist stereotypes.

And don't tell me I am getting info from the wrong places.....I have seen this on a number of places.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So have you heard the interview with JACOB BLAKE...

Where he admits that he had a knife on him and dropped it when he was wrestling with the police. Unlike what the media reported that he was "UNARMED"...

Also that Jacob Blake still is lying saying he didn't know he "had a warrant" when his search history showed he looked it up days before he was hot.

hmmmm.......

Which this event triggered destruction and loss of lives in Kenosha. Also many elected officials said he was unarmed and called to "rise up" and to "protest"...

Just saying... lies were told over the summer about riots. Elected officials called for "protest" and "unrest" and "discourse"... yet none of those people got impeached or lost jobs... or have people screaming for them to be "punished".

Again... Just saying..... oke:

edit:

funny how some facts come out when you give it time to unfold and do actual investigations. :thumb: :beer: oke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Why did Trump wait a whole week to address the public about the riot? He had to have seen what was going on at the capital. Why didn't he stand up like a real president and say...."this has to stop right now or someone is going to get shot and killed."

Could it possibly be that he approved of this attack on our capital? His own vice president was there. Congress was on the floor with the doors barricaded wondering if they were going to die with those maniacs trying to break down the door. Officers were guarding the doors with guns drawn ready to shoot anyone who got through. Is he that stupid to think this had nothing to due with him?

The rioters were asked why they were there....they said "the President invited us to be here"


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> From what I have seen.....Unlike BLM protests, the Capitol riot was triggered by lies and deeply racist stereotypes.


 You must read a lot of worthless crap. In all reality I think democrats are the racists and the minorities are being used like pawns to fight your enemies. This is as much bs as the things you posted during the impeachment. How do you sucker so many times? Even the democrats who call republicans racist know better they are only liars, so don't believe them.



> Why did Trump wait a whole week to address the public about the riot?


 I don't know, but I can guarantee you one thing, you don't have a clue either, but I'm sure you think you do.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Why didn't he stand up like a real president and say...."this has to stop right now"


HE DID SAY STOP.... GO HOME... BE PEACEFUL.... he was tweeting it and saying it. But then got banned from those platforms.

His press secretary came out and said these things... etc.



> The rioters were asked why they were there....they said "the President invited us to be here"


He did say to protest... PEACEFULLY.



> Could it possibly be that he approved of this attack on our capital? His own vice president was there. Congress was on the floor with the doors barricaded wondering if they were going to die with those maniacs trying to break down the door. Officers were guarding the doors with guns drawn ready to shoot anyone who got through. Is he that stupid to think this had nothing to due with him?


Have you not read what the Capital police have stated.... that they KNEW THINGS WERE COMING... But neither the sergant at arms in either house or senate wanted to move on it. The FBI warned and so did the NYPD. But nobody acted on it.

We need more facts to come out on this... not just 6 days. We need investigations, interviews, etc. But of course we didn't get that and probably wont get it.

Now with what people are saying about STATE CAPITALS... ie: the gov of MN is having national gaurd ready. But you see how the President and others are saying... PEACEFUL PROTESTS... not get in the face, go low, etc. Which you heard during the BLM and ANTIFA riots/protests of the summer. What you heard to do in Kenosha... all on fake facts and wrong information. Like what was just told in the interview with Mr. Blake. oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/RealOmarNavarro/sta ... 4664928257

Please watch the video.... and tell me it is only TRUMPS FAULT.

Then again... tell me that if anyone who watched all summer as police, elected officials, etc let cities burn and get destroyed because of ANTIFA AND BLM... and dont think they should get away with doing the same things.... you are blinded by hate and cant see what really is happening in front of your eyes.

I am not saying Trump shouldn't have toned down his rhetoric. I am saying everyone needed too. They needed to let police do their jobs.... etc. This is on alot of people. But to just blame the President.... WAKE THE F UP.

This is just a small video.... there are more and more out there showing Hollywood, Influencers, Politicians, etc all spouting hate and stuff. WAKE UP AMERICA.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Worthless crap, Plainsmen?????

How about this? a farmer could cover a lot of ground with this dung from you .....

Rush to judgement? Three crucial questions remain unanswered about Capitol siege. By John Solomon

https://justthenews.com/government/c...ain-unanswered

One thing recent history has taught America is the first storyline of major tragedies or controversies is never the most accurate.
Americans were told by the Bush administration that they were sucker-punched by a surprise attack on 9/11 by terrorists, only to learn the CIA and FBI had significant advance evidence of the plot and its players and failed to connect the dots.
Susan Rice originally told the nation that the attack on the U.S. consulate in Benghazi was carried out spontaneously by a mob angered by an anti-Muslim video. The attack, it turned out, was pre-planned and carried out by an al-Qaeda-aligned terror group in Libya.
The country was assured Christopher Steele's dossier provided credible evidence of Donald Trump colluding with Russia, when in fact the CIA and FBI knew almost immediately it was uncorroborated and based in part on Russian disinformation.
And now just a week after the heinous and deadly siege of the U.S. Capitol, the final narrative of what actually happened is still being written, revised and unmasked.
Since the weekend, major bombshell revelations already have substantially revised the initial story of a spontaneous mob overrunning an unsuspecting Capitol police force.
The FBI admitted Tuesday it received information ahead of the Jan. 6 tragedy suggesting some participants were planning a "war" on the Capitol, including killing officers and distributing maps of the complex. It alerted Washington D.C. law enforcement through the joint terrorism task force alert system. It also "disrupted" the travel plans of some of the suspected trouble-makers.
"We developed some intelligence that a number of individuals were planning to travel to the D.C. area with intentions to cause violence," Assistant Director Steven M. D'Antuono said. "We immediately shared that information, and action was taken."
The New York Police Department is reported to have given the Capitol Police similar intelligence warnings of impending violence.
The chief federal prosecutor in Washington declared Tuesday he is pursuing conspiracy charges, signaling the attacks on the Capitol involved multiple acts and multiple conspirators working in concert with each other. The prosecutor talked about the planting of carefully constructed IEDs as one such act. In other words, there was pre-planning for some elements of last Wednesday's chaos.
And the official timeline of events constructed by the New York Times through videos shows protesters began breaching the perimeter of the Capitol a full 20 minutes before Trump finished his speech.
This new evidence raises the first compelling question that remains unanswered. How could Trump incite an attack that had already been pre-planned and was in motion before his speech ended?
A senior intelligence official told Just the News he has found no evidence that the president, the White House or the National Security Council was alerted in formal intelligence briefings to the pre-warnings or suspicions of violence the FBI and NYPD have admitted they had.
D'Antuono explained that one of the concerns the FBI had was trying to distinguish whether those writing "despicable things on the internet are just practicing keyboard bravado or they actually have the intent to do harm."
Former NYPD Commissioner Bernard Kerik told Just the News on Tuesday it appeared the FBI and NYPD did their job in alerting the Capitol Police, but the evidence of a pre-planned attack would undercut the current narrative that Trump had incited a spontaneous insurrection.
"By all accounts, the FBI, NYPD and other authorities did exactly what they should have done by conducting interviews and making notifications to the Washington D.C. authorities," Kerik said. "If these reports are true, you cannot incite a group that already pre-planned acts of violence by days or weeks, and it raises serious questions as to what security precautions were taken at the Capitol as a result."
Getting the facts to resolve this question is essential for congressional and federal investigators, both for the legacy of Trump and for learning how to avoid a repeat of the deadly tragedy that struck last Wednesday.
The second major question that remains unanswered is: What did House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and the other leaders in Congress know - and when did they know it - about the possibility for violence and the Pentagon's pre-attack offer to send National Guardsmen to reinforce the Capitol Police?
The U.S. Capitol Police Chief Steven Sund, who resigned after the attack, told The Washington Post that security officials at the House and Senate rebuffed his early request to call in the National Guard ahead of a protest.
Sund alleged that House Sergeant-at-Arms Paul Irving was concerned with the "optics" of declaring an emergency ahead of the protests and rejected a National Guard presence. He says Senate Sergeant-at-Arms Michael Stenger recommended that he informally request the Guard to be ready in case it was needed to maintain security.
Irving and Stenger have not talked publicly. But their account will be essential to the final effort to assign accountability for the glaring security lapses exposed last Wednesday. The key questions for both men is whether they warned Pelosi or Senate Leaders Mitch McConnell and Chuck Schumer about the violence concerns or consulted with the leaders about the idea of activating the Guard.
Democrats for weeks were concerned by the pro-Trump rally and previously had criticized Trump for using National Guard to quell Black Lives Matter riots in the summer. The leadership's discussions with their security chiefs now becomes an essential investigative focus.
Finally, there is this troubling third question: Were there facilitators inside the Capitol and outside it who instigated or enabled the attack to be carried out?
Rep. James Clyburn (D-S.C.) one of the House's longest serving and most respected members, first raised this question a few days ago. He aptly noted that protesters were able to locate and penetrate his unlisted, unmarked office within minutes, raising the possibility they had inside help.
And video taken contemporaneously shows officers and other people opening doors to rushing rioters and some people - purported by the filming cameramen to be leftist anarchists -smashing windows and urging protesters to jump into the Capitol.
Identifying any insider help and the motives will be the final and perhaps most delicate task investigators face.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The article you just posted proves you are wrong. You have repeatedly said that Trump incited this riot, and yet from your article:



> And the official timeline of events constructed by the New York Times through videos shows protesters began breaching the perimeter of the Capitol a full 20 minutes before Trump finished his speech.
> This new evidence raises the first compelling question that remains unanswered. How could Trump incite an attack that had already been pre-planned and was in motion before his speech ended?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Breaking news tonigjt. BLM activist who was charged in Utah has now been arested in DC. He was at the capitol steps with a bull horn screaming the revolution starts now burn this MF down now.

https://clarion.causeaction.com/2021/01 ... tol-siege/

So Ken you told us they were all Trump supporters. Ill bet although you know it you cant admit it to yourself.

Edir: and another REVEALED: BLM protester arrested for recklessly driving his spray-painted van in DC was also at Portland and Kenosha riots - as police say they're investigating if groups are being 'funded' to travel to hot-spots

Edit again: did anyone see videos on Newsmax of common looking people simply strolling along capitol halls with police and taking selfies with police? They were comfortable with the police because police moved baricades and stood aside.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is from conservative columnist Rob Port from Minot. Who is recovering from Covid-19. He is dead on. Exactly what I have been saying on here.

Disgraced President Donald Trump summoned a horde of violent rioters to Washington, D.C., with lies about a stolen election.

During and after the insurrection at the U.S. Capitol Jan. 6, Trump refused to lead, reportedly ignoring pleas for National Guard assistance (Vice President Mike Pence's office has confirmed that he, not the president, ultimately made that call) and issuing only a half-hearted denunciation of the violence. (That is exactly what I said above and was ridiculed for it. This is a conservative saying this)

Yet to criticize Trump for these things is to get yourself called a communist, a RINO (Republican-in-name-only, for those of you not familiar with the pejorative), and worse by his followers.

I have been called all of these things in the days since the riot occurred, and it's evidence of what the conservative movement has become for millions and millions of right-leaning Americans.

It's about loyalty to Trump, not loyalty to principle.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Port continued from above.....

Reagan advanced a conservative agenda and built a long-lasting movement around it while uniting the country.

Today we're told, by Trump's die-hard supporters, that to be a Republican and a conservative (and not a RINO and a communist), you must support Trump.

A man who has added more national debt in four years than the profligates in Barack Obama's administration managed to create in eight.

A man who has assembled behind him a rabidly loyal legion of belligerently ignorant zealots, many of whom, as we saw last week, are more than happy to use violence to try and get their way.

A man who has turned conservatism into a personal loyalty test instead of a movement driven by ideas.

Trump had help in these endeavors from many high-profile Republicans, and the result is a nation divided more than it has been at any other time in our lives.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.fox13now.com/news/local-new ... itol-riots

Then there is this??

Also didn't Trump send out the national gaurd to help? From the article you posted above... .Didn't the Sergant in Arms of both the House and Senate kind of push this aside....

If it funny if we just let things get investigated what will come of it.

There were Trump supporters around that isn't denied. But who else was involved and what did they do?

So to blame this all on TRUMP is WRONG.

But again... we need more time to find all the facts.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Also didn't Trump send out the national gaurd to help? From the article you posted above... .Didn't the Sergant in Arms of both the House and Senate kind of push this aside....


 It has become clear Ken that you have no interest in the truth just and agenda. Like the Biblical words of Jesus "in later days they will find teachers to preach what their itching ears want to hear". You don't search for the truth Ken you look for things your itching ears want to hear. The police were offered the national guard and turned it down. The house Sargeant of Arms in particular and guess what he is a democrat. What did Pelosi know ahead of time?

Ken announced, evidently proudly, that you didn't watch FOX. Now I noticed somewhere you said what I have always said that I watch it all. To bad you only started watching FOX when they went off the reservation. Do you watch Tucker, or only the ones that preach what your itching ears want to hear??????


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman, I can say the same.....You are not interested in the truth.....The Vice President's office HAS CONFIRMED that he called for help from the National Guard.

Why would they say this if not isn't true? And he is a Conservative Republican. And so is Rob Port who reported what was said above. You aren't willing to listen to people from your own Party. What does it matter where it comes from?

"Trump, who has proven over the past year to be eager to deploy the National Guard when violence breaks out, initially resisted doing so on Capitol Hill Wednesday as a mob of his supporters breached the building. Pence played a key role in coordinating with the Pentagon about deploying them, and urged them to move faster than they were."

As Port said above.....Reagan was a true Conservative, Trump isn't close.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Pence played a key role in coordinating with the Pentagon about deploying them, and urged them to move faster than they were."


So Trump did call them in... They just were not arriving fast enough. So stretching to make a point...ie: Trump did nothing.

So when deployment of the NG... a few things. Like mentioned above in previous posts and threads.... One Sergant of Arms said... lets have the NG at the ready... the other said... NO lets not make it look like we need them. So again.... hesitation by people who were informed of possible attacks... but DID NOTHING.

Now when riots and chaos happens NG, Police, SWAT, etc make a plan they dont just go "storming in". So was this also possibility why a delay? Like the thousands of people who were watching Trump and not at the capital hill... did they want to move around that group so they wouldn't make thing worse? WE DONT KNOW. Maybe that is why there should be an investigation. Also wasn't the Capital Breeched before Trump even finished his speech? So how could he in the middle of a Speech say... BRING IN THE GAURD.

People... common sense goes along ways before pointing fingers. But there should be an investigation on everything..... Why didn't the Sergant at Arms do things? Why does it seem Police helped people into it? Who were the aggitators and instigators? Why or How did they get to move around which seemed so freely? ETC. All of this takes time. But again... the invesigation arm of Congress decided not to even hold an investigation and just went immediately to pointing fingers. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This image right here is spot on about the media and what is really happening in our nation and world.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One thing that is coming out now is that there has been credible sources saying attacks and possible bombs at certain state capitals. I am glad they are taking the inteligence gathered or what is coming in seriously. Anyone who lives or works near these places be safe.

Also i hope they catch whom ever is making these threats and puts them away for a long time.

Protest is good.... riots, destruction, threats... bad.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chuck.....right on. If rioters are dumb enough to try this again....there will be shooting and a bunch of dead. 20,000 troops in DC should be able to protect the inauguration.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would expect there will be problems from ATIFA and fingers will point at Trump supporters. They should quietly set up snipers around the capitols. Someone sets a bomb drop him in his tracks. Check the body and identification and see if he is ANTIFA or a Trump supporter. But there should be an avenue for Trump supporters to peacefully show their disgust for the system. Don't gather in real big numbers or someone else may have an IED set for you.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------

